# Harvest Ale



## Curly79 (12/3/16)

Gday all. I am thinking of doing a Wet hopped harvest ale this weekend. I have plenty of Cascade and Victoria flowers that need picking and I was just wondering?....

1: By "Wet" do we mean straight off the plant? 

2: Will wet flowers be about the same strength as dried flowers. 

I will be making an APA with a bit of both Victoria and Cascade for both bittering and aroma... 

Any advice appreciated. Cheers [emoji106]


----------



## Beersuit (12/3/16)

Wet hops are freshly harvested and wont be as potent as dry hops. I say potent because going gram for gram with dried your wet hops will contain more moisture. 

My harvest ales all contain a bittering addition for 90mins then I tend to smash them all in in the last 30mins a handful at a time every couple of minutes.


----------



## rude (12/3/16)

I have been putting my hops in a newspaper pocket I make tape up & dry them in that

Is there any flavour difference wet v dry as it doesnt take long to dry them


----------

